# Physical or Digital Copy?



## Pudge (Oct 10, 2012)

Originally I decided that I was going to get the physical copy of the game 'cause I just liked the idea of having the case and the paper manual and everything, and plus the whole excitement of actually going to the store to purchase it, but then I realized how convenient it would be to have this game, a game I would play every day, right on my 3DS digitally without worrying about taking the game card with me wherever.

So yeah, I was just curious what everyone else is thinking of doing? I know the game is supposed to be like 1GB, so unless you have at least a 4GB SD card, it may be an issue.

Also, sorry if there's a thread like this already, I couldn't find one.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm going to get the physical version.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 10, 2012)

Gonna get m'self a physical copy.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not sure honestly...I might get the digital version so I can always have it with me..still deciding.


----------



## Pickles (Oct 10, 2012)

Physical, for sure!


----------



## Justin (Oct 10, 2012)

Undecided honestly. There's also the potential benefit that you'll be able to get it at midnight digitally...


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm thinking physical, but if they do like they are the AKB game and provide a digital copy with it, I'd be happy.


----------



## Dylab (Oct 10, 2012)

Physical


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 10, 2012)

Definitely a physical copy. I have to add it to my Animal Crossing collection! o:

But really...I've just always liked the feel of having a physical copy. Digital downloads just don't seem the same! D:


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 10, 2012)

physical copy for sure
i dont really like digital downloads for stuff


----------



## Jake (Oct 10, 2012)

Physical version for me


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 10, 2012)

Physical. I got it pre-paid for on my birthday so _when_ it comes out, it will be like my really, really, really late birthday present.


----------



## BlazeTK (Oct 10, 2012)

Both! Gonna just get the physical copy to have, but I love the idea of just having it all saved to my system.


----------



## Trakker (Oct 11, 2012)

physical by a long shot

don't want to lose all that space


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 11, 2012)

Physical. This is just a random question, but are you able to re-download full games onto different SD cards?


----------



## Pudge (Oct 11, 2012)

Now I'm contemplating over if I should get a physically copy too. D: I like the idea of the digital copy, but I'm afraid things could go wrong with that. Plus, it'd be nice to have it sit next to the rest of my AC games on my shelf...


----------



## monkE (Oct 11, 2012)

Most definitely a physical copy. I want the box, manual and all that stuff!


----------



## Fuse (Oct 11, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I'm not sure honestly...I might get the digital version so I can always have it with me..still deciding.



Didn't Nintendo say something about being able to store physical games in our 3DS memory as digital games? Maybe it was just some rumor, can't remember where I heard it from.

Anyway, I'm going to get the physical version.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 11, 2012)

I really don't know... Let me check how much space is in my 3DS...


----------



## Wing (Oct 11, 2012)

Physical... I reeaaallly love opening boxes and looking at all the manuals and then carefully putting them back together again xD


----------



## Paint (Oct 11, 2012)

The problem with digital games is that they can only be on that one 3ds.  So yeah, I'm going with physical


----------



## Wing (Oct 11, 2012)

Actually, I might get both... A digital copy for my 3DS (because I have loads of software on it and it looks epic) and a physical copy for my other 3DS to play multiplayer with...


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 11, 2012)

Wing said:


> Actually, I might get both... A digital copy for my 3DS (because I have loads of software on it and it looks epic) and a physical copy for my other 3DS to play multiplayer with...



That's an awesome idea! When someone comes over with a 3DS you can play together even if they don't have the game! It could be like a game for 'Guests'.


----------



## Wing (Oct 11, 2012)

^___^.... T___T....
Better start saving my money! xD


----------



## Toeto (Oct 11, 2012)

Physical.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 11, 2012)

How much memory is on the original 3DS SD card? It says I have 4,830 blocks on my SD card. Is that enough for the AC 1 GB game?


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2012)

The original 3DS SD card is 2GB if I remember correctly. AC is gonna be about 8,192 blocks I think. At least that's what the site that I found the 1GB size from said.

EDIT: 8 blocks = 1MB apparently so that sounds about right.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 11, 2012)

Justin said:


> The original 3DS SD card is 2GB if I remember correctly. AC is gonna be about 8,192 blocks I think. At least that's what the site that I found the 1GB size from said.
> 
> EDIT: 8 blocks = 1MB apparently so that sounds about right.



Wow, I am WAY off!  Guess I am getting the physical copy... But that's going to be annoying to go to the shops since I live in the middle of no where... Nah jokes, but I do live in the country. Guess I have to convince mum to go on the long car trip. Eeek, I hope I get it day 1!


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Wow, I am WAY off!  Guess I am getting the physical copy... But that's going to be annoying to go to the shops since I live in the middle of no where... Nah jokes, but I do live in the country. Guess I have to convince mum to go on the long car trip. Eeek, I hope I get it day 1!



You could always purchase a bigger SD card. An upgrade to a 4GB or 8GB card wouldn't be very expensive and you might want the extra space for other stuff in the future anyway.

EDIT: You can get an 8GB card for $7.99 on Amazon.


----------



## Anna (Oct 11, 2012)

Physical


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 11, 2012)

Justin said:


> You could always purchase a bigger SD card. An upgrade to a 4GB or 8GB card wouldn't be very expensive and you might want the extra space for other stuff in the future anyway.
> 
> EDIT: You can get an 8GB card for $7.99 on Amazon.



Sorry, I don't have much knowledge with this but, I am a bit scared of getting a new SD card, because I have this strange thought that all of my photos and the games I downloaded from the eshop will be deleted. Can you explain how getting a new SD card does not affect your 3DS?


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 11, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Sorry, I don't have much knowledge with this but, I am a bit scared of getting a new SD card, because I have this strange thought that all of my photos and the games I downloaded from the eshop will be deleted. Can you explain how getting a new SD card does not affect your 3DS?



Don't worry, you can buy a new SD card without losing all the data on your current card. An SD card is simply a memory card; what it does is retain all the data that you save externally from your 3DS' main hardware without requiring power. What you can do is leave everything on your current SD card, and then pop it out and install animal crossing on your new one. When you do this it will mean that you can play animal crossing with the new card inside, but wont be able to access the things you have stored on your other SD card until you stop playing animal crossing and switch the cards.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2012)

Gandalf said:


> Don't worry, you can buy a new SD card without losing all the data on your current card. An SD card is simply a memory card; what it does is retain all the data that you save externally from your 3DS' main hardware without requiring power. What you can do is leave everything on your current SD card, and then pop it out and install animal crossing on your new one. When you do this it will mean that you can play animal crossing with the new card inside, but wont be able to access the things you have stored on your other SD card until you stop playing animal crossing and switch the cards.



This is honestly bad advice. You CAN do that but that's really not a good idea... What's the point in even bothering to buy a bigger card then? Or even buy the game digitally if you're gonna be popping out an SD card in and out? It's pointless.

What you should do is buy a larger new SD card and transfer the contents from your old SD card in your 3DS over to the new larger SD card you buy. Then just pop the new card into your 3DS and your old data will all be there plus you'll have more space on it than before to download stuff like Animal Crossing.

Nintendo has instructions on their website on how to do this sort of thing if you need help!

http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/sy...menu=ctr-ht-settings-transfer-data-between-sd


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 11, 2012)

Justin said:


> This is honestly bad advice. You CAN do that but that's really not a good idea... What's the point in even bothering to buy a bigger card then? Or even buy the game digitally if you're gonna be popping out an SD card in and out? It's pointless.
> 
> What you should do is buy a larger new SD card and transfer the contents from your old SD card in your 3DS over to the new larger SD card you buy. Then just pop the new card into your 3DS and your old data will all be there plus you'll have more space on it than before to download stuff like Animal Crossing. Nintendo has instructions on their website on how to do this sort of thing if you need help!
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/sy...menu=ctr-ht-settings-transfer-data-between-sd



Dang, I just got schooled.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2012)

Gandalf said:


> '
> 
> 
> Dang, I just got schooled.



Haha, didn't mean it to come off that way. Just trying to help Cherrypie. Your method certainly works, not questioning that. You might as well just transfer everything to one though.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 11, 2012)

The physical copy, I like the package pictures, and the booklet, it's still interesting going back through older games instruction booklets to see all the pictures, but I'm sure the virtual copy comes with a manual just like Super Mario 3D Land had even though it was a physical copy.
But the game will be in my 3DS so long it's going to feel like it is the digital copy.


----------



## Winona (Oct 11, 2012)

I will most likely buy the physical copy (although that is going to be very rough if the digital copy is available a few hours earlier).

The reason for this is not only because I love to browse through the pages of the booklet and look at the package pictures while driving home, but also because I am afraid of accidently deleting the game or reformatting the SD card or so. 

And then all my money and effort would simply vanish. :'(
(That was indeed the case with my photos in AC:CF. The button to save a screenshot was right next to the one that deletes all the pictures on the card, which happened several times for me.)


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 11, 2012)

Justin said:


> Haha, didn't mean it to come off that way. Just trying to help Cherrypie. Your method certainly works, not questioning that. You might as well just transfer everything to one though.



Yes that is true. I've always used two SD cards though: one for music, videos and pictures and one for games. No real reason behind that other than a little ocd hahaha.


----------



## peacemaker (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll get both copies.  As will my friends.  Personally, my physical will be the normal, everyday person getting a bigger house, keeping the town in good quality, the digital version - that's for a secret project Iv'e got going on in mind.  

Question though:- Is it possible to streetpass a Physical game with a Digital game if theyr'e on the same 3DS please?


----------



## Katharine2000 (Oct 11, 2012)

deffinately physical


----------



## RisingSun (Oct 11, 2012)

Physical...I am buying 2 copies, one for me and one for son, so it will just be easier to handle with the physical copies.


----------



## Gwoop (Oct 11, 2012)

I had intended to get the physical copy, but now I'm thinking of the benefits of digital. It'll end up costing me more in the long run because I'll need a new SD card since, as was pointed out above, 8,000 blocks is one GB. I only have 9,948 blocks left on my original 2GB card that came with the system. D:
I'll probably get both the physical and digital versions at one point or another, but depending on if I have a bigger SD card by the time AC is released, I'll get the digital first. But I may be swayed to buy the SD card specifically for AC if it'll mean I get to play it at midnight whereas other people will have to wait a few hours. The only downside with that is that I don't have a credit card, so I'll have to buy 2 €25 Nintendo point cards and then however much for the SD card too.
But it'll be worth it. I hear tell that a good SD card can speed up the starting time for a 3DS as well, and my one is getting a wee bit slow with all the things I've downloaded over the months. That and I'm willing to fork out any amount of money for Animal Crossing.


----------



## Fennec (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm getting the physical copy. On my DSi, I had Dr.Mario, but I lost it when I traded it in for my 3DS. I would hate to lose Animal Crossing that way!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Oct 11, 2012)

I've seen most commenters saying they're worried about data size (1GB), other people saying they like the feel of the game in their hands. I want a physical copy, but for different reasons than any other poster.

I always resell my games when I'm done with them. No. Not to Gamestop for 7% of the games actual value. I've basically used the same $150 for three years now on videogames. I rarely keep games unless they don't end or I become absolutely enamored with: (Animal crossing, Phoenix Wright, SSBM, SSBB, Pokemon games, Final Fantasy Tactics, Mario Kart, Super Mario Bro's etc) but other games? Like.... Endless Ocean, Professor Layton games, Katamari Damacy games... ones that you've collected everything and done every level and it's just gonna sit on my shelves for my lifetime- I sell.  So, it's just my policy always to get digital. I'll never ever ever, ever never ever sell Animal Crossing Jump Out, but my policy is the same none the less. I also see memory cards getting filled up or corrupted eventually, and I'd FREAK if I lost a few years worth of AC lovins.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 11, 2012)

As much as I love the idea of getting the game digitally at midnight, I wouldn't want to anyway 'cause I prefer to start my AC game during the day when everything is bright and colourful and everyone is awake and all the stores are opened and everything.
Plus, I'm looking forward to the excitement of waking up early to head to Walmart and buy the game. Then rush home and lock myself in my bedroom all day while I escape into the new AC world. Oh, I'm so excited.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 11, 2012)

Physical. I just like having the hard copy with the pretty box art and colourful manual.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 11, 2012)

I am definitely getting the physical version of the game, I hate downloading when I really don't have to. That is I will get the game if I do get a 3DS, which I absolutely do want to get it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berry (Oct 11, 2012)

I am getting the physical copy as well. But... At least in Germany they kind of... Minimized the nice booklets and turned them into little flyers!! :O ...   but the packshot is pretty, but then again in Germany it gets a seal (rating) that covers almost 1/4 of the whole packshot :/ if the download version wouldn't be as expensive as the retail version, I'd probably buy the download version... Meh.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 11, 2012)

Justin said:


> This is honestly bad advice. You CAN do that but that's really not a good idea... What's the point in even bothering to buy a bigger card then? Or even buy the game digitally if you're gonna be popping out an SD card in and out? It's pointless.
> 
> What you should do is buy a larger new SD card and transfer the contents from your old SD card in your 3DS over to the new larger SD card you buy. Then just pop the new card into your 3DS and your old data will all be there plus you'll have more space on it than before to download stuff like Animal Crossing.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!  I was going to get an SD card reader anyway so I can transfer my photos! I wonder if I need to want to get a bigger SD card and the digital copy of AC... Oh well, time will tell! Anyways thanks Justin and thank you too Gandalf!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 11, 2012)

Fuse said:


> Didn't Nintendo say something about being able to store physical games in our 3DS memory as digital games? Maybe it was just some rumor, can't remember where I heard it from.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to get the physical version.


I highly doubt that I mean go Gamestop/anygamestore buy AC install it on your 3DS and return the game.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 11, 2012)

Physical. I just don't trust digital copies. I guess it's where all my technology ends up messing up someway, and if I have a physical copy I can play it on more than one 3DS. Or if one of my friends want to borrow my game, they couldn't because it'd be on my 3DS. I just like being able to have an actual game card, I guess. I don't know why. Guess I'm wierd like that or something...


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 11, 2012)

AC3DS looks like a mouthful of data so I'm going with phys.

Unless there is a Digital Midnight release.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> AC3DS looks like a mouthful of data so I'm going with phys.
> 
> Unless there is a Digital Midnight release.



Most likely there will be. So far all of the digital releases have been. But like someone said, for Animal Crossing there isn't much point to it unless you time travel.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 11, 2012)

KyahCA said:


> As much as I love the idea of getting the game digitally at midnight, I wouldn't want to anyway 'cause I prefer to start my AC game during the day when everything is bright and colourful and everyone is awake and all the stores are opened and everything.
> Plus, I'm looking forward to the excitement of waking up early to head to Walmart and buy the game. Then rush home and lock myself in my bedroom all day while I escape into the new AC world. Oh, I'm so excited.


Well, you can change the store times, and you can choose when animals sleep
A gift for the all-nighters if you ask me


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

Justin said:


> Most likely there will be. So far all of the digital releases have been. But like someone said, for Animal Crossing there isn't much point to it unless you time travel.



I don't know... It's going to take a LONG time to load... So if your worried about doing it in the dark, it will probs be light by the time it loads. Anyway if you download it at midnight or the earliest you can wake up, you don't have to go through the process of driving, shopping and then driving back home. Basically you save a LOT of time, there are bonuses in getting it on the SD Card and etc. Even still, with reasons like the SD card having a malfunction problem and etc I am going to get the game. Even if my mum thinks I suddenly turned into an obsessive gamer wanting to get the game day one after 'counting down' the last 3 years. Oh well, she'll have to deal with that type of daughter. X)


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> I don't know... It's going to take a LONG time to load... So if your worried about doing it in the dark, it will probs be light by the time it loads. Anyway if you download it at midnight or the earliest you can wake up, you don't have to go through the process of driving, shopping and then driving back home. Basically you save a LOT of time, there are bonuses in getting it on the SD Card and etc. Even still, with reasons like the SD card having a malfunction problem and etc I am going to get the game. Even if my mum thinks I suddenly turned into an obsessive gamer wanting to get the game day one after 'counting down' the last 3 years. Oh well, she'll have to deal with that type of daughter. X)



You mean a long time to download the game? It depends on your internet connection. On mine it would probably take around 10 minutes to download it if Nintendo's servers are able to handle things fine.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

Justin said:


> You mean a long time to download the game? It depends on your internet connection. On mine it would probably take around 10 minutes to download it if Nintendo's servers are able to handle things fine.



Right. Well forget my downloading point. All I want to know is what day will it come out and that will decide for me which one I am going to do (physical or digital) since I will be happy either way. Does anyone know what days games come out in Australia?


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Right. Well forget my downloading point. All I want to know is what day will it come out and that will decide for me which one I am going to do (physical or digital) since I will be happy either way. Does anyone know what days games come out in Australia?



No idea. Maybe look up the dates for the last couple Nintendo games you bought and see if there's a pattern? Here in North America it's always a Sunday.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 12, 2012)

I can't... decide.
*sniff*


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

Justin said:


> No idea. Maybe look up the dates for the last couple Nintendo games you bought and see if there's a pattern? Here in North America it's always a Sunday.



I was doing what you said (which by the way, was thursday and fridays, mostly fridays) and I found this website: http://www.mightyape.com.au/Games/Nintendo-3DS/Coming-Soon/

It said that the release date for ACJO is 31st of May 2013. It probably isn't official, but I am scared that some websites think that the release is so later on in the year. Well they did say Q2 and so it is most probably after March otherwise they would have had said Q1. Oh well, it's good for me because that's a couple days before my b'day! I know I shouldn't have posted it here, but I just posted it thinking why do people think June (May 31 is 1 day from June, so basically June)? 

Anyway 31 of May is Sunday for me, so it will come out either Thursday, Friday or for some reason, Sunday. All good days except Thursday. I hope it comes out on Friday, so I have the whole weekend to play it!  So, I guess physical version for me!


----------



## Winona (Oct 12, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> I was doing what you said (which by the way, was thursday and fridays, mostly fridays) and I found this website: http://www.mightyape.com.au/Games/Nintendo-3DS/Coming-Soon/
> 
> It said that the release date for ACJO is 31st of May 2013. It probably isn't official, but I am scared that some websites think that the release is so later on in the year. Well they did say Q2 and so it is most probably after March otherwise they would have had said Q1.



Oh. My. God.
Well, this is more than half a year from now on. Oh... well. You know, I'll write my last exams in May and am going to get my high school diploma afterwards, which somehow symbolizes the end of my childhood.
And that seems soooo far away, you can't imagine. I'm really sad now, but you're right, of course it's very likely that the release date is in Q2.


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> I was doing what you said (which by the way, was thursday and fridays, mostly fridays) and I found this website: http://www.mightyape.com.au/Games/Nintendo-3DS/Coming-Soon/
> 
> It said that the release date for ACJO is 31st of May 2013. It probably isn't official, but I am scared that some websites think that the release is so later on in the year. Well they did say Q2 and so it is most probably after March otherwise they would have had said Q1. Oh well, it's good for me because that's a couple days before my b'day! I know I shouldn't have posted it here, but I just posted it thinking why do people think June (May 31 is 1 day from June, so basically June)?
> 
> Anyway 31 of May is Sunday for me, so it will come out either Thursday, Friday or for some reason, Sunday. All good days except Thursday. I hope it comes out on Friday, so I have the whole weekend to play it!  So, I guess physical version for me!



Nintendo Australia always releases their games of Thursday because of Thursday night shopping, leading to increased sales on launch. They've never released games on Friday...


----------



## saratoga (Oct 12, 2012)

Physical for sure. Until there is a way to connect 3DS's to an account of some type, there is just not enough security to make me want to download a game. When my system is gone--so are all my games! If they did something similar to Sony, then even if I break my system or lose it, I'll be able to bring it to another system. I hear that they are going in this direction with the Wii U, so maybe it'll eventually be there. One can hope


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 12, 2012)

digital... I wanna have it on my system anytime
don't wanna depend on a cartridge

maybe I will buy a physical version too someday... just to have the box and everything  <3 but first the digital one


----------



## blumiere (Oct 12, 2012)

Unless I'm stranded on a deserted island with only an internet connection (paradise~), I'll buy physical. I don't trust digital nor do I like the inability to resell games (not that I ever would with AC3ds, but I want a choice). 
If I could get digital a month or so earlier... then we'll talk. ;]


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 12, 2012)

physical. I NEED the cute little cartridge, the manual, the box etc. <3
Plus there might be a nice pre-order gift! xD


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 12, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> I was doing what you said (which by the way, was thursday and fridays, mostly fridays) and I found this website: http://www.mightyape.com.au/Games/Nintendo-3DS/Coming-Soon/



Wow, what's the conversion rate between English Pounds and Australian Dollars?! Blimey, if it's going to be ?60, I'm gonna have to save up A LOT! D:


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 12, 2012)

I like all my games as a physical copy. Having the box with the manual feels like a collection to me.


----------



## revika (Oct 12, 2012)

I really like the thought of having a digital copy, so I can just turn on my 3ds and play without having to fiddle with the cartridge. BUT, like others have said, if somehow my 3ds was broken/lost, then my game is gone with it. I'd rather not take the chance. I'll be getting myself the physical copy.


----------



## Flygon (Oct 12, 2012)

Digital. And I know I'm the minority. XD For games I know I won't sell, I plan on getting digital copies. That includes Animal Crossing. 

1. I don't need/ care about the box. The only thing I ever use them for is resale.

2. I haven't broken a Nintendo system... Ever? I've lost gamecarts wayyy more. So getting the physical copy is more risky historically, for me.

3. It'd be nice to always have it with me and not have to worry about changing carts.

I also plan on getting Paper Mario and Luigi's Mansion digitally, although ever other game I'll get a physical copy. I just don't need the physical copy unless I want to resell it, and that's just not happening with this game.


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 12, 2012)

The only plus (for me) for getting it digitally is getting it at midnight. I do prefer physically buying it though, even though I don't like driving to stores


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Nintendo Australia always releases their games of Thursday because of Thursday night shopping, leading to increased sales on launch. They've never released games on Friday...



That's what it said on the website. Anyway, you probably know better.


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

The website must be wrong then, because for since Diamond and Pearl came out (which was like 5 or 6 years ago) every game has been released on a Thrusday


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

Jake. said:


> The website must be wrong then, because for since Diamond and Pearl came out (which was like 5 or 6 years ago) every game has been released on a Thrusday



Ok. Well that's sucks for me!  Thursday is the busiest day for my parents! Maybe somehow I can get them to get it since they do go to town that day. :3


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2012)

I was on the eShop last night, and digital copies of games already released were like the RRP price, which is like ~$20 more than if I decide to buy it in a store, sure I get twice as many club nintendo games, but Australia's rewards suck, so why bother... I mean, it's handy, but stupid at the same time


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I will get both. 
A digital copy for the midnight release and if I ever can't find my physical one, 
and the physical copy as my main one and for the booklet, box, etc. 
If the game releases in America around May 2013, I will be getting lots of graduation money and gifts from family, so hopefully I will have enough money for both ^.^

Question: If I have a 4GB SD card on my 3DS XL, and I never really buy extra games  on it or any stuff that takes up space,
is that enough space to get a digital copy and not have to worry about space...?

EDIT: Also, by getting both the physical and digital copies, that allows me to make each have a different town setting  I'm gonna make the digital one the late night town, and the physical one my beautiful town


----------



## DonutCannon (Oct 13, 2012)

If the special AC 3DS XL is released in NA, then whatever copy it comes with. If not, then physical.


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 13, 2012)

From what I heard, ac3ds is 1gig. A 4gb should be fine unless you plan on buying tons of digital games


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 13, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> From what I heard, ac3ds is 1gig. A 4gb should be fine unless you plan on buying tons of digital games



9k blocks=1gb D:
and I only have 8k


----------



## Odin (Oct 13, 2012)

Physical, I just love having a physical copy of games. Plus game manuals are awesome!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well right now I have 30,000+ blocks... So I think I'll be alright on the digital copy too


----------



## AmenFashion (Oct 14, 2012)

Physical, for sure.
Nothing beats the feeling of driving to the game store and picking this up first thing in the morning


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy (Oct 14, 2012)

I agree, having a physical copy will be satisfying to pick up and really look at, but because it's such a portable, a-little-gameplay-a-lot kind of game, getting it digitally doesn't seem like such a bad idea.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 14, 2012)

Physical copy for sure. For one thing if it's physical I'll be able to add it to my animal crossing collection.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 14, 2012)

Physical copy for sure. I like having the game to hold in my hand so I know nothing can happen to it. I also like having the box and reading the leaflets inside and all that 
Also, what if something happened to my 3DS, like it broke or something? I'd rather have a physical copy so I know all my effort in my town is going to be safe <3


----------



## TheFarmboy (Oct 14, 2012)

Physical copy. Day 1 (hopefully Day 1).


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 14, 2012)

LilyElizabeth said:


> Physical copy for sure. I like having the game to hold in my hand so I know *nothing can happen to it*. I also like having the box and reading the leaflets inside and all that
> Also, what if something happened to my 3DS, like it broke or something? I'd rather have a physical copy so I know all my effort in my town is going to be safe <3



You could lose the cartridge, or it could break.. then it'd be impossible to get your data back.
Another reason why I wanna have the digital version is that I can backup my game data.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 14, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> You could lose the cartridge, or it could break.. then it'd be impossible to get your data back.
> Another reason why I wanna have the digital version is that I can backup my game data.



Nah I wouldn't lose it, it would be in my 3ds all the time because I don't have or want to buy any other 3ds game xD It'll be pretty safe in there


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 14, 2012)

Wouldn't it also be possible to have more than 1 town with the digital version??
I was thinking about it... you can download the game, start a town, backup everything on your computer or a flash drive.. delet it from the sd-card and redownload the game from the eShop (because once you bought software you can download it as often as you like) and then start a new town with that version.
That should work right? That way you should be able to create an infinite number of towns.


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 14, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> Wouldn't it also be possible to have more than 1 town with the digital version??
> I was thinking about it... you can download the game, start a town, backup everything on your computer or a flash drive.. delet it from the sd-card and redownload the game from the eShop (because once you bought software you can download it as often as you like) and then start a new town with that version.
> That should work right? That way you should be able to create an infinite number of towns.



Can you have them together on the 3DS or would you change the data via flash drive/pc everytime you want to play the other town.

If you can really do that, i will go with the digital one
If not I will buy the physical one, since it's a little bit cheaper if you buy it on amazon...


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 14, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> Wouldn't it also be possible to have more than 1 town with the digital version??
> I was thinking about it... you can download the game, start a town, backup everything on your computer or a flash drive.. delet it from the sd-card and redownload the game from the eShop (because once you bought software you can download it as often as you like) and then start a new town with that version.
> That should work right? That way you should be able to create an infinite number of towns.


Hmm, you have a big theory there.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 14, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> Wouldn't it also be possible to have more than 1 town with the digital version??
> I was thinking about it... you can download the game, start a town, backup everything on your computer or a flash drive.. delet it from the sd-card and redownload the game from the eShop (because once you bought software you can download it as often as you like) and then start a new town with that version.
> That should work right? That way you should be able to create an infinite number of towns.



It would be like the good ol' days. In the Gamecube days my sister and I would go buy a ton of memory cards, so we had like 11 towns total.
That being said, I'm still going with physical. I don't really want to take care of all those towns anyways. I just want my one really nice village.


----------



## deadendking (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm going with a physical copy. I've always liked to have a physical copy of everything I buy, like books, movies, and video games.


----------



## joviae (Oct 14, 2012)

Definitely going with a physical copy. I still buy CDs, okay? I like having an actual, tangible _thing_. And I don't necessarily trust digital media.


----------



## meerkat99 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm getting the physical copy.  It would just seem wrong to me to not have the actual game and to be able to hold it in my hand :0


----------



## Pudge (Oct 15, 2012)

I already set up room on my shelf to put the physical copy next to my other AC games.


----------



## xflo555 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm getting a physical copy for sure. I love unwrapping the case, peaking through the manuals, smelling that new game smell....aaaaawww yeeeeeeeah! 
I wouldn't even buy a digital copy if it was half price.


----------



## SteamingLeo (Oct 16, 2012)

Go physical


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Oct 17, 2012)

Hmmm, I'll go for the physical copy. There's something nice about going to GameStop and waiting outside until they open, and then buying the game and rushing home and playing the game all the rest of the day. Plus, I know the people working at GameStop cuz I've bought so many games and stuff, they recognize me now. I'll make sure they give me the first copy.  haha.


----------



## Mint (Oct 17, 2012)

Both.
I'm going to be download the JP version from the eshop on launch day and buy a physical copy of the NA version once it is out.
I have upgraded my SD card for my 3ds which means I now have an extra SD card, so I am going to see if it is possible to have more than one town by redownloading the game from the eshop.

So I just tried this out with the Pokemon AR searcher and when I redownloaded it, everything was completely reset (meaning I can catch the Kami trio again even though they are limited to being caught once on the app).

All of my AR searcher data (the one that wasn't deleted) is completely intact on the other SD card.

 It looks like this theory may hold up. 

EDIT: Actually, instead of redownloading the game from the eshop, couldn't you just delete the town on one of the SD cards and make a new one?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mint said:


> Both.
> I'm going to be download the JP version from the eshop on launch day and buy a physical copy of the NA version once it is out.
> I have upgraded my SD card for my 3ds which means I now have an extra SD card, so I am going to see if it is possible to have more than one town by redownloading the game from the eshop.



wait, so if we want, we could buy the game digitally from the eshop on Nov. 8th, even if we have a different region DS?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 17, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> wait, so if we want, we could buy the game digitally from the eshop on Nov. 8th, even if we have a different region DS?


I think that she is buying a Japanese 3DS. I doubt that we would be allowed to download the Japanese version with the region locks.


----------



## Justin (Oct 17, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> wait, so if we want, we could buy the game digitally from the eshop on Nov. 8th, even if we have a different region DS?



No. You're only able to access the eShop associated with your 3DS's region unfortunately. And the game won't be in the American and European eShops until next year.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 17, 2012)

Justin said:


> No. You're only able to access the eShop associated with your 3DS's region unfortunately. And the game won't be in the American and European eShops until next year.



oh... that got my hopes up  asdfghjklkjhgfdsa


----------



## Mint (Oct 18, 2012)

I already have a Japanese 3ds, so I'd rather get the digital copy since I will save on shipping costs.
Sorry for getting your hopes up. :c


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll be getting a physical copy. I know it sounds paranoid but I just don't trust digital downloads for pretty much anything. Plus if I don't buy a physical copy I wont have the nice and pretty box to display on my shelf like a dork.

Though the digital download would be nice for always having the game in the 3DS. But I still prefer having a pretty little box. :3


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm kind of surprised to see that most people are going with the physical copy. I think I'll be getting the digital copy, due to its convenience. I'll be able to download it right at midnight release day, and I won't even have to step foot outside of my house, lol. Also, I like the idea of having the game always on my system.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 19, 2012)

I wonder if I should get a digital copy. Here are my reasons:

Now I figured out that my sister's laptop has an SD card reader (how stupid am I!? XD) and I know I'm not going to get a 3DS XL (I'm going to wait for the next handheld system before I get another Nintendo system), I'm quite careful with my 3DS, I think I won't be able to go to town on day one and I want to play it wherever I go. I might get an SD card this christmas! So, my decision might change now, or it might not!


----------



## Fame (Oct 20, 2012)

Well I'm gonna sell my XL if the AC one is announced for EU which means I would be getting a digital version, but if that happens I'm also going to buy a physical copy ^^ So physical would be my first choice.


----------



## Maya (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll go with the physical copy. I love lining my videogame boxes on their shelf, reading manuals and so on.

The "continously switching carts" thing doesn't bother me because I'm going to play Animal Crossing almost exclusively (minus almost) for at least a year, probably more, like I did with previous versions


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 20, 2012)

I'mgetting a physical copy. A digital copy isnt all bad though. Benefiets for Digital copy would be never loosing the game cartrige. 

I went ahead and put a high bid out on ebay for a japan 3DS. I'm going to get a *digital copy *for that. I dont want to spend extra money importing the game and then having to wait for it to arrive to USA. Digital will download to the 3DS in a hour or so.


----------



## PapaNer (Oct 20, 2012)

Almost positive that there will be a midnight release here, so def. a physical copy.  I enjoy the ability to dl it, but I just can't not have the box.  I don't know what it is, but I really really have to have it.


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 20, 2012)

PapaNer said:


> Almost positive that there will be a midnight release here, so def. a physical copy.  I enjoy the ability to dl it, but I just can't not have the box.  I don't know what it is, but I really really have to have it.



Do you know what store is having a midnight release? That would be amazing


----------



## demoness (Oct 20, 2012)

I think I'd grab a physical copy too.  I don't mind digital copies but I like having something to take care of and keep in good condition.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 20, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Do you know what store is having a midnight release? That would be amazing



Gamestop might be opened at midnight, however I doubt it because it's just a nintendo game.

Now *Walmart*, that's a different story. Walmart, *well mine at least*, is open *24/7*.


----------



## Tammyface (Oct 20, 2012)

I lost my physical copy of Wild World (   ) so... digital copy might be better for me so it doesn't happen again xD But I'd much rather get physical


----------



## Pudge (Oct 21, 2012)

I find that more things could go wrong with getting the digital copy than a physical. With digital, it's possible the data could corrupt somehow or something, you never know, it happens. Or if you lose your 3DS (which would be about $200 itself), you'd also be losing your AC game. And if you were to get a new 3DS, you'd have to go through the hectic chore of transferring your data and stuff...

I think it's just much simpler getting the physical copy.  I doubt (knock on wood, just in case) I will lose the game cartridge. Whenever it's not in my 3DS, it'll be in its case on my shelf.


----------



## Kaia (Nov 8, 2012)

I like getting the physical copy :B It's just nice to hold something solid in your hands, ya know? Plus, the little booklet that comes included is always a nice feature. So if my 3ds gets run over by a car, then I won't have to spend money on a new one ALONG WITH the digital AC:3D. There's also the chance that your entire town would be lost as well. Also, it's always nice to go to the store to pick up the game and have that _chorus of angels moment_. So physical.


----------



## Leon (Nov 8, 2012)

Digital copy. For the convenience factor. I am an offender of losing game cartridges as well, so this would be great for me.


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 3, 2012)

Somehow I am more scared of my 3ds breaking (I destroyed my DS-Lite slowly by playing to much) than the game cartridge. So Im going for a physical copy.


----------



## SodaDog (Dec 3, 2012)

since my 3ds has very limited space..... Physical.


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 3, 2012)

I think I'm gonna get a digital copy. I find video game cases just take up room now, and it'd be nice to have the game always on my 3DS.


----------



## Micah (Dec 3, 2012)

Physical's the only way to go.


----------



## Sunny85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm going for the physical copy.


----------



## Mint (Dec 3, 2012)

Digital copy. The game boxes take up room and I don't display them.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 3, 2012)

Mint said:


> Digital copy. The game boxes take up room and I don't display them.


Yup me too. I got boxes for games i dont have anymore.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Dec 3, 2012)

by the games out ill probably have a better SD card so digital


----------



## Neocmiri (Dec 3, 2012)

For me, it'll be a physical copy. This is because if I had digital, and the 3DS broke, all my progress would be lost. I wouldnt get both physical and digital, as it'd be hard to maintain two towns.
(on a side and unrelated note, this is the first time I've been back to TBT forum since I forgot my password back in 2008, its goods to be back, and I hope to play AC;NL online with some of you once its out in europe)


----------



## Carole (Dec 3, 2012)

I pre-ordered a physical copy, which I would prefer, but if the digital copies become available earlier then I'd get one.


----------



## TriforceofTime (Dec 10, 2012)

Digital for me. I did recently purchase a 16GB SD card on Black Friday.


----------



## Fame (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm buying 2 copies but I want my main copy to be digital. If I bought the physical copy as well, would that be a different town if I've downloaded it digitally as well? Does that make sense? Basically I wanna know if I buy it digitally and physically and play on same 3DS will I have 2 separate towns? I'm like 99% sure I will but I just wanna check.


----------



## dexterminate88 (Dec 10, 2012)

Fame said:


> I'm buying 2 copies but I want my main copy to be digital. If I bought the physical copy as well, would that be a different town if I've downloaded it digitally as well? Does that make sense? Basically I wanna know if I buy it digitally and physically and play on same 3DS will I have 2 separate towns? I'm like 99% sure I will but I just wanna check.



Yes it will be two completely different towns/save files. The digital copy saves to the SD card whereas the physical copy saves to the game cartridge. Just so you know though you are unable to have two towns by using only one digital copy and multiple SD cards.


----------



## MistyWater (Dec 10, 2012)

Physically for me. I don't mind carrying the card with me everywhere I go. I also enjoy reading the booklet it comes with and seeing the pictures in it, too. Helpful tips I can read without having to search for an answer to things.


----------



## Salsanadia (Dec 11, 2012)

Pelshko said:


> I think I'm gonna get a digital copy. I find video game cases just take up room now, and it'd be nice to have the game always on my 3DS.


Me too, this is one of those games to be alway's on my 3DS.
I hope there will be a guide like this one in English:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Animal-Cros...932?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1f0cfe84


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm getting a physical copy. Digital is a smart idea and has it's own benefits but nothing beats having a hard copy. I will never download big games like this.


----------



## BlueBear (Dec 13, 2012)

Physical Copy 100%!
Can't wait to get up the day it comes out, rush into the nearest game shop, buy it then go home and play it <3


----------



## Lilnoo (Dec 13, 2012)

I want to get it physically but if i got it digitally i could get it at midnight of the release. There is good and bad things for both physical and digital...
Either as long as I can get the game, im not overall fussed.


----------



## BlueBear (Dec 15, 2012)

Lilnoo said:


> I want to get it physically but if i got it digitally i could get it at midnight of the release. There is good and bad things for both physical and digital...
> Either as long as I can get the game, im not overall fussed.



But if you get it at midnight, nothing would be open and your town would be dark unless you changed the time to a few hours later :O


----------



## aikatears (Dec 15, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> But if you get it at midnight, nothing would be open and your town would be dark unless you changed the time to a few hours later :O


That is true, for me i dont mind that since once i pick up fruit, shells and anything that falls from trees will sleep and wake in the morning knowing i have the game


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 15, 2012)

Why are so many people getting digital and physical games so they can make two towns? What is the benefit in that?


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Dec 16, 2012)

cRz said:


> Why are so many people getting digital and physical games *so they can make two towns*? What is the benefit in that?



*so they can make two towns*

You answered your own question.


----------



## Fame (Dec 16, 2012)

cRz said:


> Why are so many people getting digital and physical games so they can make two towns? What is the benefit in that?



I just want 2 towns x)


----------



## Carole (Dec 16, 2012)

Fame said:


> I just want 2 towns x)



Me, too! Right now I am playing one town in ACCF, and another in Wild World. I like playing both at the same time... it is fun.  

However, I probably will not get two versions of New Leaf to do that, myself, because of the cost.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't see the whoop about having two towns, too much maintenance. One always ends up being the 'prefect town' the other then becomes the 'store and dump town'
When WW came out, my brother stopped playing after about 2-3 years and he was like 'can you take care of my game' - so I was playing 2 WW's and and gawd so much work. 

But I mean, if you want to have 2 towns, go ahead


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 16, 2012)

Salsanadia said:


> Me too, this is one of those games to be alway's on my 3DS.
> I hope there will be a guide like this one in English:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Animal-Cros...932?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1f0cfe84



Oh yes, I hope so, too! I have this guide (it looks different though cause it's the german version) and it was so useful! Plus all animal villagers were in it and I used to mark the ones I already had in my town etc.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2012)

I'd rather just go physical. I always do


----------



## X66x66 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll probably eventually buy a second physical copy. I have 2 3dss so i would be able to trade between them and whatnot. Also when save data editing becomes possible, I'll want a 2nd town specifically for hacking.


----------



## Mint (Dec 21, 2012)

I started my 3ds up this morning and everything loaded fine. I pressed Animal Crossing and after a moment I got a black screen with some message in Japanese at the bottom. Pressing A did nothing. The home button did nothing. It mentioned the off button, so I turned the power off.
My town is gone again.

I am not buying another digital copy. I'm going with physical for the NA release.


----------



## Fame (Dec 21, 2012)

Mint said:


> I started my 3ds up this morning and everything loaded fine. I pressed Animal Crossing and after a moment I got a black screen with some message in Japanese at the bottom. Pressing A did nothing. The home button did nothing. It mentioned the off button, so I turned the power off.
> My town is gone *again.*
> 
> I am not buying another digital copy. I'm going with physical for the NA release.



Again? So it's done this before? Ouch, that makes me rethink that I was gonna have my main town on my digital copy instead of my physical one..
Has this happened before with anybody else?


----------



## Octavia (Dec 21, 2012)

Jake. said:


> I don't see the whoop about having two towns, too much maintenance.



I completely agree with you. 

I'm going for a physical copy.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 21, 2012)

Mint said:


> I started my 3ds up this morning and everything loaded fine. I pressed Animal Crossing and after a moment I got a black screen with some message in Japanese at the bottom. Pressing A did nothing. The home button did nothing. It mentioned the off button, so I turned the power off.
> My town is gone again.
> 
> I am not buying another digital copy. I'm going with physical for the NA release.



Apparently, your saved data got corrupted. Either the game didn't properly saved the last time you played, and then said that the file got corrupted, or it could be due of a system error (before the data corruption) that managed to interrupt the booting sequence of ACNL. That could happen very well to physical copies as well.

I have a feeling that my Japanese copy of the game has some stability issues, because it froze twice on certain loading sequences involving a villager.


----------



## Mint (Dec 21, 2012)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Apparently, your saved data got corrupted. Either the game didn't properly saved the last time you played, and then said that the file got corrupted, or it could be due of a system error (before the data corruption) that managed to interrupt the booting sequence of ACNL. That could happen very well to physical copies as well.
> 
> I have a feeling that my Japanese copy of the game has some stability issues, because it froze twice on certain loading sequences involving a villager.


Ahhh, that's why. Thank you! I'm going to make it a habit it back-up after I finish playing everyday. It saved without any problems when I last saved.
I've noticed sometimes the game got a bit laggy while fishing and that was when I was by myself and not connected to wifi.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 21, 2012)

Mint said:


> Ahhh, that's why. Thank you! I'm going to make it a habit it back-up after I finish playing everyday. It saved without any problems when I last saved.
> I've noticed sometimes the game got a bit laggy while fishing and that was when I was by myself and not connected to wifi.



I hope they fix that when they release it in NA.


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 21, 2012)

Mint said:


> I've noticed sometimes the game got a bit laggy while fishing and that was when I was by myself and not connected to wifi.


This happened a lot in my old town. I think it's normal, but I'm not sure. It happened in areas with lots of trees and/or projects.


----------



## Zen (Dec 21, 2012)

Physical copies went back in stock here yesterday and everyone who purchased the game got a sticker set to go with it xD


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 22, 2012)

Probably physical, I'm still contemplating both though. If the Animal Crossing 3ds XL comes out in Europe, I'll buy that with the game pre installed.


----------



## Lotus (Dec 22, 2012)

I've changed my mind.....I'm getting a physical copy, Why? Cause I don't want to lose my town!! After what Mint said


----------



## Mint (Dec 22, 2012)

Lotus said:


> I've changed my mind.....I'm getting a physical copy, Why? Cause I don't want to lose my town!! After what Mint said



It can still happen with physical copies, but I've never had a physical copy of a game corrupt yet. -knocks on wood-
I'm not so trusting of digital now.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 22, 2012)

If the Animal Crossing 3DS XL comes out in America, I will buy it, thus getting the digital copy. Other than that, I will just keep my normal 3DS and buy a physical copy.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 22, 2012)

Mint: I'm totally going to get a physical copy now, too.  I'm scare to take my SD card out!


----------



## JCnator (Dec 22, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Mint: I'm totally going to get a physical copy now, too.  I'm scare to take my SD card out!



I highly recommend you turn your 3DS into off before taking the SD card out. That way, it helps you to avoid potential data corruption. That's how I uploaded many pictures on the Internet and didn't got my town corrupted yet. Even though that there's an ID system that prevents you from having multiple towns, it's still a good idea to copy your SD card's content to your computer in case your SD card fails to read after the process.


----------



## Fame (Dec 22, 2012)

Is there anyway to prevent corruption of your game? My CF game corrupted once but I hacked so that might be a different story. Because on release-eve of the game I'll be up waiting till 12 to download it digitally.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 22, 2012)

That my plan, still getting download verion due to already have the funds  in the eshop.


----------



## Christian (Dec 22, 2012)

Fame said:


> Is there anyway to prevent corruption of your game? My CF game corrupted once but I hacked so that might be a different story. Because on release-eve of the game I'll be up waiting till 12 to download it digitally.


Starting the game at night time sounds terrible. I'd rather start the game when it is bright out.


----------



## Fame (Dec 22, 2012)

Christian said:


> Starting the game at night time sounds terrible. I'd rather start the game when it is bright out.



I probably won't play, I'll go to sleep once it's downloaded but I don't want to have to wait when I wake up.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 22, 2012)

Most of the times, you'll never know when a data corruption will occur. But, the less glitchy is the game, the less likely it'll be corrupted. If you properly take care of your materials, then it'll happen less often, too.

If a corruption ever happen on a physical copy of the game, then chances that the game card will be bricked. If a digital copy's data ever get corrupted, you can simply delete it and redownload the game free of charge, contrary to the physical one.


----------



## Lotus (Dec 22, 2012)

I wanna get the physical copy but what if the physical copy sold out in the US? How would it ship to my country UAE?! (Middle East gets the US region)


----------



## Christian (Dec 22, 2012)

Fame said:


> I probably won't play, I'll go to sleep once it's downloaded but I don't want to have to wait when I wake up.



I wouldn't be able to let it finish downloading and then just go to sleep. I would HAVE to play it as soon as possible.. However, there's no way I'm just going to go to sleep and not download it when it releases.. I take that back, I will still probably play when the game comes out at midnight. I wish it didn't come out at midnight though.


----------



## Fame (Dec 22, 2012)

Christian said:


> I wouldn't be able to let it finish downloading and then just go to sleep. I would HAVE to play it as soon as possible.. However, there's no way I'm just going to go to sleep and not download it when it releases.. I take that back, I will still probably play when the game comes out at midnight. I wish it didn't come out at midnight though.



I know, but Im still debating because nothing will be open and it will be kinda crappy but the temptation not to play is gonna be hard.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 22, 2012)

I get the shops be closed if you play at midnight but there still things to do. My plan is to record the becoming the mayor part, then getting my free watering can,collect fruit shells and beehives to sell in the morning as well as start my beach garden for new flowers. Plus anything else i can find before sleeping.
That should give a good hour or two.


----------



## Fame (Dec 23, 2012)

aikatears said:


> I get the shops be closed if you play at midnight but there still things to do. My plan is to record the becoming the mayor part, then getting my free watering can,collect fruit shells and beehives to sell in the morning as well as start my beach garden for new flowers. Plus anything else i can find before sleeping.
> That should give a good hour or two.



How do you get the free watering can, again? I forgot. And dont you need a net to catch the bees? Where are you gonna get that from?


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 23, 2012)

aikatears said:


> I get the shops be closed if you play at midnight but there still things to do. My plan is to record the becoming the mayor part, then getting my free watering can,collect fruit shells and beehives to sell in the morning as well as start my beach garden for new flowers. Plus anything else i can find before sleeping.
> That should give a good hour or two.


Yes, but then when I get started in the day I don't want to have nothing to do..


----------



## aikatears (Dec 23, 2012)

Fame said:


> How do you get the free watering can, again? I forgot. And dont you need a net to catch the bees? Where are you gonna get that from?


The pa in the town hall will give one, and just going to get the bee hives they cost 500 bells.



CHR:)S said:


> Yes, but then when I get started in the day I don't want to have nothing to do..


Got that plan too, will wake up around the time the shops open to sell my items to either buy tools or get my house. (Might get the tools first)


----------



## Mint (Dec 26, 2012)

Got the error screen of doom again, and I know for a fact this time, that I saved properly. Not once had the SD card been removed while I had this town (since I wasn't that far).

I'm thinking either the actual SD card is messed up or it's because I didn't delete and redownload the game (which I'm doing now).

No more digital for me.


----------



## Zen (Dec 26, 2012)

Mint said:


> Got the error screen of doom again, and I know for a fact this time, that I saved properly. Not once had the SD card been removed while I had this town (since I wasn't that far).
> 
> I'm thinking either the actual SD card is messed up or it's because I didn't delete and redownload the game (which I'm doing now).
> 
> No more digital for me.



well that sucks.  maybe faulty memory card. I would switch to a different one and then try playing again. :/


----------



## Mint (Dec 26, 2012)

Zen said:


> well that sucks.  maybe faulty memory card. I would switch to a different one and then try playing again. :/



I'll try that. I upgraded to a bigger SD card for NL, but that wasn't a good idea. :x


----------



## Andrw (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm gonna download it so I can play it whenever I want. I just need to replace the stock 2gb sdcard with something bigger, considering that the download is about 5k blocks. ha


----------



## Tapa (Dec 26, 2012)

Honestly, I think I'll buy a bigger SD card and download it unless the game comes with a pre-order bonus. I'll play the game so often that I might as well. The case and manual will be missed.


----------



## Fame (Dec 26, 2012)

Andrw said:


> I'm gonna download it so I can play it whenever I want. I just need to replace the stock 2gb sdcard with something bigger, considering that the download is about 5k blocks. ha



wait so 2gb isnt enough to download the game?


----------



## Mint (Dec 26, 2012)

Fame said:


> wait so 2gb isnt enough to download the game?



It is enough, I'm using a 2GB card now.
But if you plan on downloading other games, it may be a good idea to upgrade so you will have plenty of room.


----------



## Fame (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh okay thanks. I just checked and I have 30k blocks on my xl so Im fine. 
Whats with the cartridge thing? Whats different with the ones theyre using with NL or am I making things up


----------



## Pokeking (Dec 26, 2012)

I preordered the game because I would like a physical copy of the game. I don't plan on switching carts for a long time.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 26, 2012)

Fame said:


> Oh okay thanks. I just checked and I have 30k blocks on my xl so Im fine.
> Whats with the cartridge thing? Whats different with the ones theyre using with NL or am I making things up



I kinda forgot but I think they are modified so that they save more data because New Leaf is a big game.


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 26, 2012)

Woah they sell them straight from the 3DS shop? Hmm.... 
Well I love having the case and guide so the copy of it!~


----------



## JCnator (Dec 27, 2012)

The game uses SLC-NAND, allowing more durability and space compared to MLC-NAND. The former is useful since the game will obviously have a lot of write and read. Both SLC and MLC includes a battery to allow these processes to happen in a game card.

Physical copies aren't really safer than digital ones. If you are unlucky enough to break/lose/corrupt your game card, you'll have to cough another $40 to buy another copy. They are also much easier to misplace than the 3DS system itself, considering on how small they are and the fact that most of you tend to switch game cards rather often.
In case your SD card goes kaput, you lose everything on the SD card. Once you got a spare SD card, you can simply redownload all of the titles you've downloaded in the past without any charge. Also, many games let you backup saved data (if you know how to do it). Sadly, ACNL isn't one of those games.


----------



## souljahbill (Dec 27, 2012)

Our house has 2 3DSs so we'll have 2 digital copies.


----------



## Souhaiter (Dec 29, 2012)

There's positives and negatives to both sides. ><
For digital, I like the fact that I can ALWAYS have it with me and I won't have to worry about losing it.
As for physical, it's just the little satisfaction you get by having the little guide and box and cartridge and everything~ c:
I think I'll probably end up getting a physical copy though. If I preorder a copy at my local GameStop, I can slowly pay as I please. For digital, I'll need to have all the money, buy a card, then buy it on the shop... blah. xD​


----------



## Skitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the idea of a digital copy but primarily because I'm a collector. Also, I don't like the idea of my game potentially getting deleted/corrupted and, despite the fact that Nintendo keeps tabs our purchases, I'd rather avoid any system that requires paying for downloads over 20$ but that's just because I don't like technology in general.


----------



## 18pokemon (Dec 29, 2012)

I just pre-ordered my copy on Amazon so physical it is then!


----------



## Fame (Dec 29, 2012)

Skitty said:


> I like the idea of a digital copy but primarily because I'm a collector. Also, I don't like the idea of my game potentially getting deleted/corrupted and, despite the fact that Nintendo keeps tabs our purchases, I'd rather avoid any system that requires paying for downloads over 20$ but that's just because I don't like technology in general.



Physical copies can become corrupted as well. 
I'll still be buying a physical and be downloading it digitally.


----------



## Skitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Fame said:


> Physical copies can become corrupted as well.
> I'll still be buying a physical and be downloading it digitally.



oh snap, that's never happened to me. Thanks for the heads up!

I really love Nintendo for how good they are to their customers.
This one time my Gamecube just stopped working and the warranty had been expired for years. They fixed it for free though so I guess that's why I'm inclined to want physical copies. Living in a major city, I have an official Nintendo repair shop that I can just stroll over to bring my broken stuff to, hahaha.


----------



## Yeoja (Dec 29, 2012)

Definitely physical  I don't really like the digital downloading feature, as convenient as that sounds.


----------



## Solar (Dec 31, 2012)

Definitely Physical. The moment Nintendo said they were going to do full digital downloads I was like I don't think so. But I know in some cases that digital games can come out even 3 weeks earlier than the physical copy. For instance I know that Style Savvy: Trendsetters digital copy came out A LOT earlier than the physical one. 

tl;dr: Physical if physical and digital copy release dates are aligned, digital if coming out weeks earlier.


----------



## colinx (Jan 1, 2013)

Depends for me. If I lose the game then I lose all my save data so..


----------



## Joey (Jan 3, 2013)

Definitly physical


----------



## Gummy (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm going to go with Physical, I like the idea of physically owning something better than having it "digitally"...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 3, 2013)

Physical, because I know at one point I'll forgot that I own the game and spend hours looking for it, when in reality it'd be on the 3DS.

Unless if they have digital released a week in advance, in which case, I'll go digital.


----------



## CHR:)S (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm wondering. If you get a physical copy, does all the data save to the cartridge, or the 3DS? If it saves to the cartridge, can you put it in other 3DS systems and it will load the same town and everything?

Also, if it saves to the cartridge, can you send the data to save in your 3DS/SD card? I don't like the idea of my town saving to an exterior cartridge. I'd rather it save to my 3DS/SD Card.


----------



## Cherrypie (Jan 4, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> I'm wondering. If you get a physical copy, does all the data save to the cartridge, or the 3DS? If it saves to the cartridge, can you put it in other 3DS systems and it will load the same town and everything?
> 
> Also, if it saves to the cartridge, can you send the data to save in your 3DS/SD card? I don't like the idea of my town saving to an exterior cartridge. I'd rather it save to my 3DS/SD Card.



Someone else might to have to answer that one, but something I remember with City folk was that when I went to my cousin's house and I put my copy of ACCF in it, it loaded her town, not mine, since it was her wii. So I wonder if that's the same problem on the 3DS this time...


----------



## souljahbill (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherrypie said:


> Someone else might to have to answer that one, but something I remember with City folk was that when I went to my cousin's house and I put my copy of ACCF in it, it loaded her town, not mine, since it was her wii. So I wonder if that's the same problem on the 3DS this time...



Nothing saves on a disc so your copy of City Folk was no different than your cousin's. The town was stored/saved in the Wii. New Leaf will be different. A physical copy will save on the cartridge while a digital copy saves on the SD card. You can technically have 2 towns if you want if you buy a digital copy and a physical copy.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2013)

Physical w/ Digital back-up


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jan 6, 2013)

I personal might go digital, all I have to do is upgrade my SD card from the original one my 3DS came with.
Although getting a physical copy has been on my mind, wanting the box & manual and all.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jan 6, 2013)

Physical, because I really want to add it to my collection of games


----------



## souljahbill (Jan 6, 2013)

Digital. I want it always on the 3DS for easy access.


----------



## Leer (Jan 6, 2013)

Physical, unless I have a lot of trouble getting a copy. e_e
Then I will go digital. 
I might, if I like it enough, get both.


----------



## Lifeguard (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not sure which I'm going to get, since it will (more than likely) come out on a Sunday here in the U.S. I'll have to go to get it after church, which will be like 1:30pm before I even get to the store, then I'd have to come all the way home and it'd be like 2pm by then.

Whereas, if I go digital it can be downloading at midnight and I'll have it already in the morning. Not too sure what I want to do.


----------



## spiderspud007 (Mar 9, 2013)

digital , i had a copy of sims 2 for ds crash my game save 3 times  , if i go to the same part every time it would crash. i talked to others and no one else had this. so yes you  can get courupt games on physical.

im getting digital because we play alot of other games on the 3ds , so it would be easier to have it on the system  able to open to check every day, even if i have another game in the system.  Also with the updates , would it not be easier for them to update the game in the digital version right before release then it would be the physical?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm getting both. I'll be using digital while my partner uses the cartridge. The digital will be on the XL since it has a 32GB SD card while the cartridge will be used on the flame red.


----------



## Joey (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm going to get a physical copy


----------



## Bri (Mar 9, 2013)

Digital, 'cause I have the space and I have a tendency to lose small things (i.e. keys, flash drives, and game cartridges). ^.^;

Also, it's nice to not have to switch cartridges. I'll ALWAYS have Animal Crossing with me!


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't trust digital downloads. I know if I replace my 3DS I can switch everything over, but what if I completely destroy my 3DS and/or my SD card? I like using game cartridges because if I go to my friend's house and bring my games but not my 3DS, I can use theirs. Plus, I've always like being able to see my collection of games. I think I'd play a digital copy less, for some reason. I'm not using my 3DS much right now anyways, because I've beaten most of the games I currently have (except for the 3DS Harvest Moon and the games I'm doing a second play-through of). At least I'll have the new Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game to keep me busy while waiting.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Mar 9, 2013)

Physical


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 9, 2013)

Bulbasaur said:


> I don't trust digital downloads. I know if I replace my 3DS I can switch everything over, but what if I completely destroy my 3DS and/or my SD card? I like using game cartridges because if I go to my friend's house and bring my games but not my 3DS, I can use theirs. Plus, I've always like being able to see my collection of games. I think I'd play a digital copy less, for some reason. I'm not using my 3DS much right now anyways, because I've beaten most of the games I currently have (except for the 3DS Harvest Moon and the games I'm doing a second play-through of). At least I'll have the new Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game to keep me busy while waiting.



Even if you destroy your 3DS and SD card you can still re-download the game by logging back into your eShop account. Oh yeah, you can backup saves in the download version too.


----------



## Mint (Mar 9, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Oh yeah, you can backup saves in the download version too.



But only if you backup every single time after you finish playing for the day.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 9, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Even if you destroy your 3DS and SD card you can still re-download the game by logging back into your eShop account. [...]



At the moment, if you lost/broke your system, then you still have to repurchase the game after getting another 3DS. I'm still uncertain if Nintendo will actually transfer your list of downloaded games to another 3DS in a event of broken/lost system.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 9, 2013)

Psyhical copy for me!
This is one of those few games that I like having in my hand as something to put in when I can bored of the current game I'm playing.


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Mar 9, 2013)

I would like a physical copy. 
This is because I like having a game cartridge, a box, and a manual. I like having a collection of games rather than a game downloaded onto the system.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 9, 2013)

I completely forgot about the manual... that's a big reason I want the physical copy, too!

I can always keep it in my purse or something and read over it while I'm bored. ^^


----------



## marierock13 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hmm...

Must say, I'm also partial to having a physical copy. 

Not just because I've already pre-ordered, but because I love the feeling of having a tangible object, one that I can weigh in my hand, containing all of that precious town data.

I guess I don't fully trust digital copies either. 

~ Marie


----------



## spiderspud007 (Mar 9, 2013)

I thought i read somewhere that even on the physical copy the manual is digital.  i thought nintendo is doing that with most games now.


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 9, 2013)

Physical for sure! Digital will take long to download.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 9, 2013)

^Not as long as waiting for the game to be delivered, and unless you have a video game store close to you open 24/7, quicker than waiting for a store to open then drive to it and buy the game then drive home and finally enjoy it.


----------



## Justin (Mar 9, 2013)

spiderspud007 said:


> I thought i read somewhere that even on the physical copy the manual is digital.  i thought nintendo is doing that with most games now.



Yeah, most recent Nintendo published games on 3DS and Wii U only have a mini pamphlet "manual". The majority of it is digital on the cartridge.

For example, this is the entire "manual" that Paper Mario: Sticker Star comes with:


----------



## spiderspud007 (Mar 9, 2013)

so people who  buy the physical copy because they want  a manual , they wont get one  just the mini pamphlet manual.


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2013)

Justin said:


> Yeah, most recent Nintendo published games on 3DS and Wii U only have a mini pamphlet "manual". The majority of it is digital on the cartridge.
> 
> For example, this is the entire "manual" that Paper Mario: Sticker Star comes with:



That explains why I've been gettin **** all...

I enjoy looking through pamphlets. fu


----------



## Reiji (Mar 10, 2013)

I think that I'll definitely get the physical version, just because the download seems a bit more risky than just running down to Gamestop.


----------



## Bea (Mar 10, 2013)

I was going to go for the physical but once I started thinking about it I switched to digital. It's better for the environment, I'd love if all games were bought this way; save energy and a TON of plastic/paper.


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Mar 10, 2013)

Bea said:


> I was going to go for the physical but once I started thinking about it I switched to digital. It's better for the environment, I'd love if all games were bought this way; save energy and a TON of plastic/paper.



This means there will be less jobs for Gaming stores and that's no good!


----------



## Haihappen (Mar 11, 2013)

RainbowYoshi said:


> This means there will be less jobs for Gaming stores and that's no good!



not really
people would still buy the gaming consoles at the shops
or buy the download code cards there


----------



## squee (Mar 11, 2013)

Digital here (^_-)


----------



## Bambi (Mar 11, 2013)

Physical! For some reason I trust it more >.> I feel like the digital version will crap out on me for some reason lol. Maybe I'm oldschool


----------



## New Leaf (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm going to get the digital copy.
- I can play at midnight! Woo!
- I can't loose the copy.
- I will always have it with me. Convenient.
- I can't break it unless my 3DS breaks, but then I can switch out the SD Cart.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm going to get the physical copy because I want the little pamphlet thing that comes with it.  Also I like having the cartridge and I won't have a problem with not being able to play it all the time because I don't play a lot of video games.  That'll probably be the only one in my 3ds for awhile!


----------



## Bambi (Mar 11, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> I'm going to get the physical copy because I want the little pamphlet thing that comes with it.  Also I like having the cartridge and I won't have a problem with not being able to play it all the time because I don't play a lot of video games.  That'll probably be the only one in my 3ds for awhile!



That game will LIVE in my 3DS and probably never come out until I get tired of it. In which case my 3DS will retire as well.

They will be inseparable.


----------



## Princess (Mar 11, 2013)

I prefer a physical copy.


----------



## ACking (Mar 11, 2013)

Still deciding


----------



## Mary (Mar 11, 2013)

Sometimes one just has to hold it in their hands and marvel at its beauty. I find this true for some things.


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2013)

Digital. The games that I know I will be playing every day for a long time are always downloaded to my SD card so it is always there and I can play it whenever. Currently I have Mario Kart and Fire Emblem downloaded because I play those games religiously, and AC will soon join them. I usually have physical copies of games that I know I will beat after a while and then forget about, because I don't really need them in my 3DS at all times and I can always sell them later on if I want to.


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 11, 2013)

This is a difficult decision. First I thought digital, then physical, now I'm just not sure...You can't lose your digital copy, or damage it. No one can steal it. But you also can't let your friends borrow it...But I wouldn't need to drive to the mall to download it...decisions, decisions.


----------



## Bea (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm sure oyu can download a .pdf of the manual from somewhere. I never read them so i haven't looked, but I imagine Nintendo will have thought of that.


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2013)

In light of this other thread, I've added a new poll to this thread. Please do vote! The poll will close on the 15th after the game has been released in all regions.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd prefer to have a physical copy, but if I can't get out to get one I'll have to get digital.


----------



## jesughs (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll get the physical copy definitely. I don't know why that it is, but I guess it'll seem more "real" if I'm able to hold it in my hands, if that makes any sense at all. 
...
Yeah, it doesn't make any sense. Never mind, haha.


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 12, 2013)

I usually like digital but since I'm going to have 2 copies of both.. Aussie and jap I am getting physical. I just want the cases too for my collection


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 30, 2013)

I want a physical copy. I plan on pre-ordering off Amazon shortly.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 30, 2013)

definitely the physical copy! I prefer being able to hold the game in my hands!


----------



## Sakura0901 (Mar 30, 2013)

if the bundle comes out then ill have the digital version. If not then obviously a physical


----------



## AL64 (Mar 30, 2013)

Same as OP. I wanted the physical but then I tought how convenient it will be if I won't have to worry about the game card and always have Animal Crossing on my 3DS.


----------



## Odette (Mar 30, 2013)

Shiny Star said:


> I want a physical copy. I plan on pre-ordering off Amazon shortly.


^ This


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 30, 2013)

Since Nintendo is pants-on-head ******** when it comes to online I'll be getting a physical copy.

If you didn't know already, eShop purchases aren't linked to your Nintendo account, they're linked to your system, meaning you'd have to do a full system transfer to get those titles on another 3DS, and if you lose your data or factory reset without transferring to another blank system, you're screwed.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 30, 2013)

Undecided. It depends on if they release the bundle here, and if so, if it will be a digital copy installed on that 3DS or a hard copy. The whole game not being tied to a nintendo account thing sucks majorly, but this is the type of game you'd want to carry with you everywhere. Maybe there's a market for an add-on "cartridge caddy" you could clip onto your 3DS


----------



## Roguefae (Mar 30, 2013)

Physical for me!


----------



## Lew (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll get a physical version, because I already have the JP one to play while I wait to get the EU one


----------



## HeySonny (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm getting the physical version because it feels like I actually own the game. There's just something about a case and booklet that makes the game feel complete.


----------



## laceydearie (Mar 30, 2013)

Physical version. I've never liked buying digital games, and prefer the disk/cartridge. I like the feel of it and often the small artwork that is on there too. I don't really keep boxes for DS games around due to my dogs, but I just might for New Leaf.
tl;dr: physical, tradition and easy


----------



## rachiewease (Mar 30, 2013)

i'm definitely getting the physical copy. I thought about the digital so that i would always have it in my machine but then i thought what happens if i lose or break my ds. if they bring out the special version 3ds package with ac on it then i may get that.


----------



## ToastNinja (Mar 31, 2013)

Definitely the physical copy since I have never been a big fan of downloading games. Having a physical copy would feel as if it is more of my own game.


----------



## Sam (Mar 31, 2013)

Seriously, this logic baffles me...

How does it feel that you actually own the game more if you physically go out and buy it? You still used YOUR money to pay for it. It's not like someone can take it from you at any moment just because you downloaded it. If you want to see the instruction manual on a downloadable copy, you can. It comes complete with the same artwork and everything! It's just like a PDF version of the booklet. The only real difference is having the box and the cartridge, but chances are AC is never going to come out of your slot, so you're not going to be looking at it anyway! 

Also, about the never really liked it thing, downloading 3DS games in full only came about 8 months ago, so not many people have really had enough time to develop a real strong opinion on it.

I dunno, it just seems strange to me...

/Rant.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm going to get a physical copy because it would be easier to have my mom drive me to GameStop then trying to explain to her the whole downloading thing "but sweetie what if its a scam?" Yeah my mom isn't the smartest about electronics.  I guess I will be getting the digital version if the bundle comes out even if it comes out after the release date.  My sister can have my old town


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

Sam said:


> Seriously, this logic baffles me...
> 
> How does it feel that you actually own the game more if you physically go out and buy it? You still used YOUR money to pay for it. It's not like someone can take it from you at any moment just because you downloaded it. If you want to see the instruction manual on a downloadable copy, you can. It comes complete with the same artwork and everything! It's just like a PDF version of the booklet. The only real difference is having the box and the cartridge, but chances are AC is never going to come out of your slot, so you're not going to be looking at it anyway!
> 
> ...



Some people prefer physical things over things that exist digitally and are therefore intangible. Being able to use your sense of touch on something is very important to certain people and helps them solidify whether or not something is actually real. And sometimes just touching something gives a more pleasant experience for people. I for example prefer books to digital things like the kindle.

The 3DS isn't the only system that allows for buying and playing digital games. The Virtual console on the Wii as well as the stores for Ps3 and Xbox 360 are also places people can buy games digitally. That is probably where people are getting their opinion of not liking to download games.


----------



## Doctor Nebula (Mar 31, 2013)

Physical, Style Savvy has already taken up some space on my 8gb card and I want to save the rest for eShop games.


----------



## Peachk33n (Mar 31, 2013)

Im going to be downloading it. That way I can get it the SECOND it comes out, and since Ill be playing this game everyday I can still have another cartridge game in if im out.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Some people prefer physical things over things that exist digitally and are therefore intangible. Being able to use your sense of touch on something is very important to certain people and helps them solidify whether or not something is actually real. And sometimes just touching something gives a more pleasant experience for people. I for example prefer books to digital things like the kindle.
> 
> The 3DS isn't the only system that allows for buying and playing digital games. The Virtual console on the Wii as well as the stores for Ps3 and Xbox 360 are also places people can buy games digitally. That is probably where people are getting their opinion of not liking to download games.



You took the words out of my mouth.
I still prefer the physical copies of games, because with my Obsessive Compulsive Disorder (OCD), I want to be able to have a collection if 3DS games at sight. It's people's personal opinion, and no matter how much you compare the digital version and make it sound better, I will *not* get it.


----------



## Sam (Mar 31, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> You took the words out of my mouth.
> I still prefer the physical copies of games, because with my Obsessive Compulsive Disorder (OCD), I want to be able to have a collection if 3DS games at sight. It's people's personal opinion, and no matter how much you compare the digital version and make it sound better, I will *not* get it.



Oh ok, that's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## spamurai (Mar 31, 2013)

I can't really decide. I'm thinking the digital copy if the ACNL 3DS Bundle is released in England as it comes preloaded. If the UK doesn't get the AC console, i'll buy a physical version  Plus i like having the manuals and stuff


----------



## Sam (Mar 31, 2013)

The...manual...is...on...the...digital...version...


----------



## laceydearie (Mar 31, 2013)

Sam said:


> The...manual...is...on...the...digital...version...


Once again, many people like seeing things for themselves. I don't really care about the manual, but I like having a physical copy because of little things. The box work detail that you don't see on a digital copy (I've never bought digital but I'm taking my best guess here) Feeling the cartridge in your hand after waiting _3 years_ for a game, and not downloading it right off the bat. Etc etc.
Plus I grew up with physical copies of games, and just prefer that. Digital is convenient, yes, but I just go with a tradition of sorts for every game I buy.


----------



## Sora (Mar 31, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> Once again, many people like seeing things for themselves. I don't really care about the manual, but I like having a physical copy because of little things. The box work detail that you don't see on a digital copy (I've never bought digital but I'm taking my best guess here) Feeling the cartridge in your hand after waiting _3 years_ for a game, and not downloading it right off the bat. Etc etc.
> Plus I grew up with physical copies of games, and just prefer that. Digital is convenient, yes, but I just go with a tradition of sorts for every game I buy.



I used to be like you regarding the sort of liking of having a physical copy with the manual and such. But now nintendo has ruined the game manual for me lol. The whole folded mini poster does not suit my liking.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah I'm pretty disappointed that the manual is a folded up piece of paper that barely covers the controls. |: So the manual is no longer a reason I will be getting the Physical version.

Needing to have the case on my game shelf as a trophy, however, will forever be my main reason for preferring physical copies. xD


----------



## TheFarmboy (Mar 31, 2013)

Physical copy, Day 1.


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Physical. That way, if my SD card ever breaks or gets lost, I won't have lost AC:NL along with all the pictures I'm gonna take.


----------



## Anna (Apr 1, 2013)

Physical, because I like having the box


----------



## Fieryguns (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm gonna get the Physical Copy because I like the box art and having the game itself.


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Apr 1, 2013)

Sam said:


> The...manual...is...on...the...digital...version...



-_-




laceydearie said:


> Once again, many people like seeing things for themselves. I don't really care about the manual, but I like having a physical copy because of little things. The box work detail that you don't see on a digital copy (I've never bought digital but I'm taking my best guess here) Feeling the cartridge in your hand after waiting _3 years_ for a game, and not downloading it right off the bat. Etc etc.
> Plus I grew up with physical copies of games, and just prefer that. Digital is convenient, yes, but I just go with a tradition of sorts for every game I buy.


This. I do miss the old, booklet manuals though...


----------



## Es.Derp (Jun 2, 2013)

Sora said:


> I used to be like you regarding the sort of liking of having a physical copy with the manual and such. But now nintendo has ruined the game manual for me lol. The whole folded mini poster does not suit my liking.





Officer Berri said:


> Yeah I'm pretty disappointed that the manual is a folded up piece of paper that barely covers the controls. |: So the manual is no longer a reason I will be getting the Physical version.
> 
> Needing to have the case on my game shelf as a trophy, however, will forever be my main reason for preferring physical copies. xD



Yea, the mini poster manuals are kinda dumb... Like i got the new pokemon Mystery dungeon game and was thoroughly confused about where my game manual was. Made me feel pretty dumb but it was a sudden change.

Personally i am getting the bundle pack in the mail so i will be getting a digital copy of the game. But later on i wouldn't mind buying a used hard copy if i ever find one at game stop. Just to like... raid for items and then have a town my friends and brother can play on without messing up my main file...;;


----------



## satellitestorm (Jun 2, 2013)

Would you rather:

Pay $90 for a physical copy?
Or pay $52 for a physical copy shipped from overseas, but it takes a week minimum to arrive?

If I were to choose, it would be neither. A $67 Digital Copy is my choice.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jun 2, 2013)

Physical, would like the boxart with it an the little Isabelle Statue and the Town Hall.


----------



## worrytree (Jun 2, 2013)

Physical. I won't let something as important as this ride on my flaky Internet connection.


----------



## a potato (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm getting the physical copy because if I ever wanted to play on another 3DS or if mine breaks....


----------



## Gera (Jun 2, 2013)

*Digital copy*, because where I live 3DS games cost $60-$80, but if I buy it in the eshop it will cost only $35!


----------



## KitKat (Jun 2, 2013)

Getting the bundle, 3ds xl w/digital on it and also getting the physical copy of the game. I wan't the 3ds xl animal crossing and I prefer physical copies of games.


----------



## AniseTea (Jun 2, 2013)

Physical. 
1. I'd have to order a larger card online, which is more money that I don't have.  
2. I also want to hold the 3ds card in person and gaze upon its nude grey tab-by glory.  -blush- 
3. I also want the box for my collection.  
4. If I ever get so pissed off with the game (<-This will never happen) there is resale value.  Gamestop will be like: we can give you $3 (jk).  
5. Lets face it I'm only going to carry this and Pokemon X/Y around so it isn't that inconvenient to carry and swap out the cartridges I have a case that can very securely carry 3 extra games + my 3ds.
6. There is no point in getting it at midnight, since I will need to sleep and I have stuff like church in the morning, so I can't play it then...  may as well wait till 11:00 a.m. for Best Buy to open (like a hobo) and pick up my pre-order.


----------



## Lessy (Jun 2, 2013)

I got a physical copy! I WANT TO FEEL THE GAME IN MY HANDS


----------



## Animal_Crossing_brony (Jun 2, 2013)

im getting the bundle if my 3DS didnt break i would have gotten physical but digital has its good and bad points too


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jun 2, 2013)

I might need to get the physical considering I have like 3 Gamestop gift cards.  I'm kinda trying to get some PC parts so I don't want to start spending cash all willienillie and whatnot.


----------



## Roknar (Jun 2, 2013)

Digital all the way! Midnight release, I want to always have it on my 3DS, and I have a 16 GB SD Card. Need I say more?


----------



## Mario. (Jun 2, 2013)

Going for physical  i wannan touch,see,smell and look at the case.


----------



## ardrey (Jun 2, 2013)

I've already preordered the physical copy but I also really want the 3DS XL Bundle, which comes with the digital too. I already have a normal sized 3DS though, so I'm kinda stuck. Maybe I should sell my normal sized 3DS and just get both versions of the game on the 3DS XL haha.


----------



## AniseTea (Jun 2, 2013)

Mario. said:


> Going for physical  i wannan touch,see,smell and look at the case.



Man, a lot of you guys are really hooked on that new cartridge smell, huh?


----------



## Es.Derp (Jun 2, 2013)

AniseTea said:


> Man, a lot of you guys are really hooked on that new cartridge smell, huh?



At least it wasn't the new cartridge taste...;;;


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2013)

Idealistically, I'd love to own the game physically, but have it on my 3DS digitally.

In reality, I don't even have wireless internet at home so it'd be way too much of a hassle to go find somewhere with Wi-Fi to download it. I'll just pick up New Leaf from Walmart right after I get out of work.


----------



## AniseTea (Jun 2, 2013)

Es.Derp said:


> At least it wasn't the new cartridge taste...;;;



-gasps-  you wouldn't!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 2, 2013)

Digital.

I enjoy having all of my 3DS games with me without having to lug around a case full of cartridges.
Also saves me from having to spend 40$ in gas to drive to a store.


----------



## Mew (Jun 3, 2013)

Bf and I will be getting both copies!  I'm getting the digital version that comes pre-installed on the system, and he's getting a physical copy himself.^^
I also like the idea of being able to keep a game cartridge in the DS but also being able to play ACNL on the fly! I think it's really convenient. I'm also going to get a bigger SD card and get into the habit of saving my SD card regularly to my PC.  But I guess this way I'll still technically have the physical copy!


----------



## Torotix (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm getting the digital copy but also getting a physical for my sister so I can get the pre order bonus >_>


----------



## Magykx (Jun 3, 2013)

Personally going with the Physical copy, only because I actually want to hold it in my hands.


----------



## Sench (Jun 3, 2013)

Choosing Digital for me. I didn't even really have to think about it. I always hated taking game cartridges with me or i sometimes didn't take any and ended up wanting to play a different game that i didn't have with me.
I have full confidence in my 3ds not breaking anytime soon, mostly because i had an original DS from when it came out till 3 weeks before the 3ds released and it still works now.
I never really cared for the cases the game came in and i still don't now.
The manual i would always end up reading once then throwing it out.
I just like the convenience of digital a lot more. Physical games don't really appeal to me much anymore.


----------



## MistyDoodle (Jun 3, 2013)

Physical for sure. I'll probably lose my 3ds.


----------



## sassberg (Jun 3, 2013)

Definitely digital! I upgraded a while to either an 8gb or 16gb SD card. I can't actually remember right now, but it doesn't matter since the only other game on there is Fire Emblem. I already love having that game with me wherever I go, and I'm looking forward to that even more with AC. I'm always worried I'm going to lose cartridges when I'm out-and-about anyway. Now I don't have to worry about it. I'm also pretty confident that Nintendo is going to start an account system... eventually.


----------



## romanhdz (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm definitely going digital.  Aside from the perk of being able to download the game at 11 pm, Animal Crossing is one of those games that I totally see myself playing in the half-hour of downtime I've got between classes at school.  I always keep my 3DS in my backpack, but I remember the disappointment of wanting to play a game but realizing I left the game card back home T.T  I don't want that to happen with Animal Crossing ^_^  Besides, the past few games I've purchased have all been from the eShop.


----------



## Envy (Jun 3, 2013)

MistyDoodle said:


> Physical for sure. I'll probably lose my 3ds.



If you think it's so probable that you could lose your 3DS, why do you think it'd be less likely that you'd lose your copy of the game?

I've never lost a console before, but I've lost a few DS games...


----------



## Blackheart (Jun 3, 2013)

Physical, I was contemplating getting digital but I already pre-ordered physical and I'm probably picking up the Prima guide as well, so it'll be nice for me to have both the game and the guide in physical form.


----------



## Es.Derp (Jun 3, 2013)

AniseTea said:


> -gasps-  you wouldn't!



Of course not! But I have licked a tree before for like 5$....

But loosing the game for physical copy.... i would have that problem. My room is a mess and when i go places i always leave something behind and it's mostly my games. good thing i only go over to friends houses... ;;;


----------



## KingRanch (Jun 3, 2013)

Paid off my physical copy yesterday!


----------



## Curiousiko (Jun 3, 2013)

Physical copyan maybe digital Japanese version. Can't decide if I want to do that yet.


----------



## Thouser8751 (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if you get a digital copy first and play it kind of as a test town - like time traveling and cutting down the trees of the island to get all those bugs and then having a physical copy to play as your "beautiful" town, is that possible?  I was thinking of paying for both the digital and physical version and then playing around with my digital version and getting a lot of bells like using the island tree cutting tricka and then mailing the money to myself to my real town.  So, technically I would have two separate towns, but one 1 3DS.  Maybe you can't do this, and I would hate to waste the money on the digital since I have already pre-paid for the physical if this won't work.... Thanks.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thouser8751 said:


> Does anyone know if you get a digital copy first and play it kind of as a test town - like time traveling and cutting down the trees of the island to get all those bugs and then having a physical copy to play as your "beautiful" town, is that possible?  I was thinking of paying for both the digital and physical version and then playing around with my digital version and getting a lot of bells like using the island tree cutting tricka and then mailing the money to myself to my real town.  So, technically I would have two separate towns, but one 1 3DS.  Maybe you can't do this, and I would hate to waste the money on the digital since I have already pre-paid for the physical if this won't work.... Thanks.



EDIT: moved my reply to your thread


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 4, 2013)

if you break your 3DS, or lose your 3DS. You will lose New Leaf and have to rebuy it


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 4, 2013)

Physical. Always physical.


----------



## Improv (Jun 4, 2013)

Getting mine digitally!


----------



## ConiBear (Jun 4, 2013)

Physical for sure =)


----------



## DollarStore (Jun 4, 2013)

Retail copy! Idk, like I understand all the advantages of going digital, but it just feels RIGHT to stick with traditional game card.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm undecided.. But I like the idea of being able to download it in the early hours of the morning and not having to wait until Gamestop opens.. I just have so many SD cards filled with games as it is.. I'm going to have to buy a new one which isn't too big of an issue.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2013)

Preordered the game from GameStop yesterday.


----------



## kelly.zogheb (Jun 5, 2013)

I was undecided about this for a long time. Even though I'm getting the Animal Crossing 3DS XL with the game preinstalled, I might get a physical copy. 

The only reason is I actually have a pink 3DS XL that I would rather use to play the game when I'm out in public just in case I drop it or something horrible happens. The only thing that stinks about that though is then I'd have 2 different 3DS friend codes :/ Ugh I don't know what to do!


----------



## SodaCrosser (Jun 5, 2013)

*Physical or Digital?*

Hello! I've been having this dilemma with New Leaf, you see I got no "cash" yet I do got money, I live in Mexico so price is gonna be 54.90$USD ($699.00 MXN) Almost double as In the USA which is a $34.99 USD Price, but however not that I mind at all, I got my savings even tho its a rip off. The *real * problem I got is that, I can't choose wether to get a _digital_ or a _physical _copy of AC:NL. With this I mean, the Game Case is being released June 9th as we all know, but on eShop will be available for download June 9th midnight however I would like to know what you think it's better and with what arguments. I been debating this principally 'cause:

*Digital:*

Release: June 9th Midnight
Would be nice to have it before "everyone"
I don't plan to sell it
No need to go to the store
Risk of losing it if 3ds breaks or anything


*Physical*

Release:  June 9th
Most of my friends will get physical
It's always nice to have collectable boxes
Guide Included
Able to lend it
If 3DS stop working It'll still work on another
Risk of losing the cartridge


----------



## Sam (Jun 5, 2013)

Umm... The digital version doesn't launch at Midnight June 6th... It launches (for you) at Midnight June *9th*, the same day as the physical.

Personally, I'm going for the digital just for the fact you can get it at midnight, I wont lose the game cart and chances are, once it goes in my 3DS, it would never be coming out anyway!  Also, please be aware that many stores are only gettng enough physcial copies to fulfill pre-orders.

I'm quite surprised at just how much my 4GB memory card can hold. New Leaf will be my 4th Digital Download Game, along with Pilotwings Resort, Super Mario 3D Land and Luigi's Mansion 2. :O


----------



## SodaCrosser (Jun 5, 2013)

Sam said:


> Umm... The digital version doesn't launch at Midnight June 6th... It launches (for you) at Midnight June *9th*, the same day as the physical.



Oh you're right, but what do you mean "(for you)"


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm getting the digital copy because I pre-ordered the 3DS XL bundle. If I wasn't getting the bundle I probably would have just bought the physical. I just like having the box to add to the collection of games. And by the way, the digital copy is being released at midnight June 9th. It's the same day as the physical but just at an earlier time. Do whatever you want, either way you're gonna have the game.


----------



## conman545 (Jun 5, 2013)

Im getting the physical copy not really a fan of the digital way i like to know that i actually own the game the digital feels like your just renting it.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 5, 2013)

SodaCrosser said:


> Oh you're right, but what do you mean "(for you)"



I'm guessing Sam means for your region.


----------



## SodaCrosser (Jun 5, 2013)

Pretty much Knowing that it's the same release date gives way more points to physical cause I kind of agree with conman, The physical lets you know own it. Plus I just figured I can't just buy it and that be discounted of my card but that i have to actually add funds and i dnt plan on doing anythign else with the spare money so it wouldn't be nice to waste that much.


----------



## Sam (Jun 5, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I'm guessing Sam means for your region.



Yes, I was referring to that region having a June 9th release date.


----------



## Mint (Jun 5, 2013)

This thread might help you make a decision:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...al-or-Digital-Copy&highlight=physical+digital

As for me, I'm getting both.


----------



## DeviousKit (Jun 5, 2013)

*I'm looking forward to picking up my copy of the game this June 9th! *


----------



## Marmidotte (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, I did plan to buy the physical copy, except I received the digital copy to test it, so...


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 5, 2013)

I like collecting the cases and having them on display~


----------



## thenewtoday (Jun 5, 2013)

Physical, I've had this preordered since June 2011


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't wait to start downloading the minute the game is released.


----------



## Slickyrider (Jun 5, 2013)

Physical. I like having the case and manual.

I might pick up a digital copy eventually, though.


----------



## Dae (Jun 5, 2013)

I've got the physical copy pre-ordered. I've never been a fan of digital downloads. I rarely ever take my 3DS anywhere and if I do it's because I don't want to stop playing one specific game and if I were go on a trip with my 3DS I could easily just pack my essential games, so..  

I don't ever feel right with a digital copy of a game, like, what if I wanted to play on another device or something were to happen where I couldn't get it back? Plus, having the physical copy in your hands and held highly on your shelf just feels so great!


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 5, 2013)

Physical  such a special occassion, game, and piece of Nintendo history deserves a nice box in my collection  This game is the reason I bought the 3ds at launch!


----------



## Yellowfin (Jun 6, 2013)

I was seriously considering the digital version - but I just found out that if, say, I download a game onto my SD card, and the SD card craps out on me, I can't re-download the game.

Physical version for me!


----------



## runekey (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow TEN PERCENT of you are buying two copies of the game?? You guys are _nuts_!



Yellowfin said:


> I was seriously considering the digital version - but I just found out that if, say, I download a game onto my SD card, and the SD card craps out on me, I can't re-download the game.



That is untrue. You can redownload any game you buy on your 3DS digitally as many times as you want on as many different SD cards as you want, but they will only be playable on that system.


----------



## PeppermintComrade (Jun 7, 2013)

Physical always, I like to be able to see my game case and know I own the game, I can't seem to do that with the digital ones from the eshop. It's a big deal to me for whatever reason. xD


----------



## Martin (Jun 7, 2013)

I really want the physical game, but if I can't get it delivered to me next Friday, then I might just get it from the UK eShop on the Friday instead of waiting until the next week.


----------



## siderealotion (Jun 7, 2013)

The only time I really do digital downloads is for music. Otherwise, I go for the solid case and cartridge. It would feel less rewarding for me if I just turned on my 3DS and bought it.  I also don't know if or think you get a Club Nintendo PIN# if you download it. I like getting goodies.


----------



## ChRoNoS_Goten (Jun 7, 2013)

PeppermintComrade said:


> Physical always, I like to be able to see my game case and know I own the game, I can't seem to do that with the digital ones from the eshop. It's a big deal to me for whatever reason. xD


I agree I'm the same way too, but I don't mind buying digital from Steam, PSN, and XBL networks. All your digital purchases are safe through your account. Now Nintendo on the other hand uses a system based method, so if your system dies or is lost/stolen your out of luck sadly. If that wasn't the case I would have been happy to go with the digital copy for the convenience factor.


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 7, 2013)

siderealotion said:


> I also don't know if or think you get a Club Nintendo PIN# if you download it. I like getting goodies.



If you link your system with your Club Nintendo account it'll register automatically and the survey will show up in your to-do queue right away.  =)


----------



## siderealotion (Jun 7, 2013)

kakuloo said:


> If you link your system with your Club Nintendo account it'll register automatically and the survey will show up in your to-do queue right away.  =)



Ah thank you for removing my doubt! ^_^ I do happen to have an account linked but didn't know about that. Regardless, I already put 5 bucks for my copy at Gamestop. $5 already invested!


----------



## Enyeto (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm getting it on digital download. It'll always be on 3DS and I won't have to switch out game cards.

Plus, midnight release! And I won't have to worry about dealing with retailers or pre-orders.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 8, 2013)

Enyeto said:


> I'm getting it on digital download. It'll always be on 3DS and I won't have to switch out game cards.
> 
> Plus, midnight release! And I won't have to worry about dealing with retailers or pre-orders.



Actually, digital is released 3 hours early due to Eastern times, so you people get it early! I preordered it on physical. I think the boxart looks nice!


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Jun 8, 2013)

I will definetely get the the physical version! I don't know, I just think it's nice to actually be able to hold the game in my hands.


----------



## spookyboo (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm going digital. I don't want to bother with the cartridge and the digital download takes up less space in my house (sounds silly but stuff does begin to pile up eventually!).


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 8, 2013)

mon-chou-crossing said:


> I will definetely get the the physical version! I don't know, I just think it's nice to actually be able to hold the game in my hands.



Me too! And the box art is RIGHT THERE in your hands!

At GameStop (you have GAME or something, right?), there was this HUGE BOX that was the Animal Crossing New Leaf case! The back looked pretty cool.


----------



## the_nameless (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm getting the SE bundle and a physical copy! Love me some AC!! I'm new and need friends, please send me friend codes!!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 8, 2013)

DIGITAL!! I don't have the patience (nor game shops around me) to wait until morning.


----------



## Breesasha (Jun 8, 2013)

I am getting a digital copy because I am buying the Animal Crossing 3DS bundle pack, however I would love to have a physical copy one day.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 8, 2013)

Digital, so I can play it before all of you.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 9, 2013)

*WARNING FOR THOSE GOING DIGITAL*

If you are downloading digital on a regular 3DS you are out of luck. Kinda...

Animal Crossing New leaf is larger than 2GB. It requires over 3000 BLOCKS. You will need to upgrade your SD card. Or your 3DS entirely.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 9, 2013)

traceguy said:


> *WARNING FOR THOSE GOING DIGITAL*
> 
> If you are downloading digital on a regular 3DS you are out of luck. Kinda...
> 
> Animal Crossing New leaf is larger than 2GB. It requires over 3000 BLOCKS. You will need to upgrade your SD card. Or your 3DS entirely.



I find it hard to believe its over 2GB... Seems a bit extreme


----------



## Fox (Jun 9, 2013)

Physical for sure! I always take my 3DS with me in a carry-case, which stores my games, so the whole "always have it with me" argument kinda becomes obsolete, haha ^^;


----------



## Wish (Jun 9, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I find it hard to believe its over 2GB... Seems a bit extreme



It's not over 2GB. My sister downloaded it fine


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 9, 2013)

Litwick said:


> It's not over 2GB. My sister downloaded it fine



Why can't I get it digitally on my old regular 3DS? I believe it said I needed like 300 more blocks

After checking the game is like 6,000 blocks.... Maybe the Memory card is corrupt


----------



## spamurai (Jun 9, 2013)

Litwick said:


> It's not over 2GB. My sister downloaded it fine



I didn't think it would be xD 



traceguy said:


> Why can't I get it digitally on my old regular 3DS? I believe it said I needed like 300 more blocks
> 
> After checking the game is like 6,000 blocks.... Maybe the Memory card is corrupt



Maybe you just don't have enough space left; too many other installs?


----------



## Iced_Holly (Jun 10, 2013)

I went with physical. There's just something about going to the store and plopping down cash on the counter to buy a game.


----------



## Joey (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't think that the poll is that accurate any more because people didn't know that the AC 3DS was going to come to europe/America so they could have voted physical and then went with the AC 3DS.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jun 10, 2013)

digital - i love my new pop tart!!


----------

